# Weeping Moss [cf. Vesicularia ferriei]



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone have some experience with this variety?
Goal: simulate a willow tree or spanish moss-like effect.
This is a planning question, probably for a 20g long,
sometime in the future.
Thanks


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

what exactly do you need to know about it??


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Assuming it will have to be netted or tied initially, about how long are the trailing fronds?

Is it an attracter of particular algae species I will have to account for in fauna selection.

Chems?
Precautions re: lighting due to the fact that they will be about mid-tank & I prefer not 
to use floaters as an offset in this instance.

This idea is based upon a bonsai simulation using Japanese moss balls featured on 
another site.
Thoughts, comments? Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This has been a good moss for me. It got really bushy and the ends hung down. It will get as bushy and long as you let it. I just used super glue gel and glued it on. I've also tied it onto stainless steel screening and bent the screening down. I've not had it get algae before. My hubby did have it get algae in his tank but he wasn't dosing and had high light. That combo is pretty bad for any plant....


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i thinkk you might be thinking into it to much man. just tie it on and let it grow then trim back the tips so it can fill in a bit and then let grow some more. it grows just like any other moss just in a different direction... towards the ground


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> This has been a good moss for me. It got really bushy
> and the ends hung down. It will get as bushy and long as you let it. I just used
> super glue gel and . . . I've also tied it onto stainless steel screening
> and bent the screening . . .. My hubby did have it get algae in his tank
> but he wasn't dosing and had high light. That combo is pretty bad for any plant....


That's pretty much what I wanted to know, Thanks again T.G. 
I was formulating a plan for a 20g but yesterday, unexpectedly 
I stumbled upon an opportunity to acquire another 10g, free.
The ruminations regarding what to do are in my Journal.
Consequently, I probably will not do a 20g before summer.


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> i thinkk you might be thinking into it to much man. just tie it on and let it grow then trim back the tips so it can fill in a bit and then let grow some more. it grows just like any other moss just in a different direction... towards the ground


The only moss-like experience I have is with Marimos, algae colonies, not moss.
Marimos behave rather well, roll them around in your hand once in a while,
clean off the debris, good to go.

If I am over-thinking, it is due to recent mistakes I would like to avoid
making again. You have; however given me something to think about.

And before I forget again, Thank You for your service :usa2:
I tip my U.S.S. Robert G. Bradly cap in your general direction.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Why thank you kind sir for your hat tipping. how is that moss thing coming along?


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have not started that particular moss project yet. I needed an art & science brainstorming crew a month ago to help me vet another project, which they did splendidly. 
Then finals, then unexpected fry, out of town for New Years. I am just back and catching up. In checking the livestock I am pleased to report a berried American glass. Whew!

The Weeping moss is probably number three on the list at this point, IF we do not count homework for the classes which start tomorrow. Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well i started some Vesicularia ferriei in my tank so we shall see how it does. i grew some of it back in may of 2005 and it grew slow but very green and bushy.

so yes go for it make that willow tree man

Elliot


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Just mentioning, my willow moss seems to get BGA on it a lot.

I don't think any moss will produce a "weeping willow" sort of effect.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

let me show you non-believer... when this moss is applied correctly and trimmed just right you can achieve anything. now tell me from what you see that this does not look like it can be attaind from this picture.










looks like we are gonna have to proove him wrong giypsy.

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There is also a new larger moss I got from AFA. It's Fissidens geppii. It would be perfect for a weeping willow look. Pardon the surround bad algae tank. You can get an idea of the size as there it a grown CRS in the front.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow thats interesting. let us know how it grows out TEX GAL


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

I stand somewhat corrected.

It isn't as weeping as the name suggests but it definitely weeps a little more than I thought. It looks kind of more like fir tree branches or a cedar bush. Perhaps a hybrid of weeping moss and willow moss would achieve a better weeping willow effect. (lame joke)

Heck weeping moss looks really cool, I will try and get some eventually.


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

These several posts are great input. I just picked up some plastic canvas
sheets at Sa.Army on NYD. Yeah, I don't know why we thought it was
a good idea, everyone else thought so as well, very crowded.

Nevertheless, I may try a grow-out in a couple of weeks on that
canvas as a wall for the right side of my planted. Currently, I have
every mature-ish Cryptocoryne Lutea I could jam onto a ridge at that
side to prevent the b. splendens from getting at that glass. There went
my planting scheme. Even without reflection-fish, 
she still drives me nuts at that side. I even stuck a
Lucky Bamboo in the right front corner in an attempt to keep her away.
After a 5 day semi-blackout while away, she has dug a tunnel through
the plant bases to get into that corner, sheesh.

Due to the slow-grow, I may just skip the weeping willow effect and
head straight for a 2010 Christmas tree! Not really, just kidding, maybe.
My light for the two 10g tanks; planted view and grow-out shrimparium,
is very high. Great for the planted, not so good for the shrimparium.
I have discovered the American glass berry in a lesser photo-period
or lower light altogether. I came home to one smallish female carrying.
So I shortened the photo-period in hopes she does not drop.
Student FA disbursement is in two weeks and I have a list.


----------

